# House On Slab Leaks NIGHTMARE



## Extrinsicdin (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's my situation: I am in the process of remodeling a downstairs room that was filled with junk and has flooded in the past. When i had everything cleared out of the room it started raining and i noticed water seeping inside through a crack where the wall meets the floor.  The next day i went to the hardware store and was told my soil level outside the house was to high and I would have to lower it and slope it away from the house.  I went to do that and as i was digging came across something unusual...a concrete chunk that looks to be part of the slab sticks out about half a foot from the house and i cant break through it. I need to stop the water from seeping into the house and prevent a draft from coming into the house.  I am on a tight budget and I would REALLY appreciate some advice. Thanks.

Here are pictures
Inside the house hole to the out side
http://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01079zk4.jpg

wall inside house
http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01082nj6.jpg

wall outside
http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01085pm0.jpg

concrete chunk
http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01087gt7.jpg


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello Extrinsicdin:
Here are some thoughts on your wall on slab problem;
1. The wall should have a metal flashing from 6" up on the inside, under the wall, and 6" down on the outside.
2. The plate under the wall should be made of treated wood.
3. Yes, the ground should slope away from the house. 
4. It may be necessary to make a swale ( a ditch with gently sloping sides, with an open end ) along the house to drain the water away.
5. The concrete chunk you hit may be the footer.
6. Re-do the drywall inside and the vinyl siding on the outside.
Let us know how it works out for you and thank you for the pictures, they were a big help.
Glenn


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 16, 2007)

You may have to open the interior of the walls and examine the condition and moisture content of the wood framing.

Replace any rotted wood. Try to kill all mold and dry out before insulating and covering with drywall. Install a vapor barrier if required.


----------

